# apple cider vinegar



## elvn (Mar 16, 2002)

i've seen it used around and w8's post on metabolic boosters lists it as a digestive aid. What exactly do people use it for? diurectic or laxative??? I know that constant use of laxatives isn't prudent b/c our system becomes dependent on them and constant use of diuretics can screwy our electrolyes. is apple cider meant to be used every day??? or just occasionally??? i don't like to try stuff until i hear testimonials so if anyone has insight, please share. 
thanks.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2002)

Scooped from another board:



> apple cider vinegar contains maltic acid,a natural component of apples,which help creat an exhilarating stimulating to your bodys digestive process.
> because it is made through a fermantation process,vinegar is a treasure of strong substances which join with the alkaline element and minerals in your body to produce cell scrubbing action.apple cider vinegar is stored in your system in the form of glycogen,which has a time-released effect.it washes fat out of your body over a period of time even while you sleep.
> apple cider vinegar is rich in potassium,a mineral known for its ability to create an antiseptic quality in fat-burdened cells.it boosts the natural metabolism and accelerates the oxidating process for dislodging and flushing out cellular fat.



Title: Delayed gastric emptying rate may explain improved glycaemia in healthy subjects to a starchy meal with added vinegar 

Author: Liljeberg H.[1], Björck I.[1] 

[1]Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Chemical Center, Lund University, PO Box 124, S-221 00 Lund, Sweden 

Journal: European Journal of Clinical Nutrition, May 1998, vol. 52, no. 5 pp. 368-371 
Abstract:


Objectives: The aim of the study was to evaluate the possible influence of acetic acid (administered as vinegar) on the postprandial glucose and insulin responses, and the potential involvement of a modified gastric emptying rate was studied by use of paracetamol as a marker. 

Design: The white bread reference meal as well as the corresponding meal supplemented with vinegar had the same content of starch, protein and fat. The meals were served in the morning after an over-night fast and in random order. Capillary blood samples for analysis of glucose, insulin and paracetamol were collected postprandially. 

Setting: The study was performed at the Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Sweden. 

Subjects: Ten healthy volunteers, seven women and three men, aged 22???51 y, with normal body mass indices were recruited. 

Results: The presence of acetic acid, given as vinegar, significantly reduced the postprandial glucose (GI=64) and insulin responses (II=65) to a starchy meal. As judged from lowered paracetamol levels after the test meal with vinegar, the mechanism is probably a delayed gastric emptying rate. 

Conclusions: Fermented foods or food products with added organic acids should preferably be included in the diet in order to reduce glycaemia and insulin demand. 

Sponsorship: Cerealia Foundation for Research and Development (project no. 232).

Keywords: glucose and insulin responses, gastric emptying rate, acetic acid, vinegar, starch



_Looking for more info!_


----------



## qball (May 5, 2002)

That's a damn good article.  Gotta print that one.  Thanks W8!


----------



## wheete (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone actually tried applecider vinegar here? It would be interesting to hear how well it worked.


----------



## realdeal (May 7, 2002)

I use it in my Pre-Contest diet.


----------



## dumbass (Jun 3, 2004)

Apple cider vinegar tastes like shit. Just take two tbsp daily after workout and get over the uneasy stomach feeling. It does work to keep more glycogn retained in the muscle especially on a low-carb diet.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 3, 2004)

It actually has health benefits? wow. I just use it because I like the taste in salad dressings, haha.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

I like the taste too but yes it does have benefits.  It's acts similar to ALA.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

I take that along with a mix of lemon juice prior to carb meals. It serves as a partioning aid for muscular glucose disposal. 

and no, I dont like the taste like you wackos!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I take that along with a mix of lemon juice prior to carb meals. It serves as a partioning aid for muscular glucose disposal.
> 
> and no, I dont like the taste like you wackos!


  This is coming from the girl that likes the Fish Skin?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This is coming from the girl that likes the Fish Skin?









 yummm dont diss the fish skin!! haha 
ok settled. you like your gross foods and Ill like mine!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Deal!


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jen, maybe you just need to mix some Splenda in it.
Well that's what I do, at least. My dressing is ACV, paprika and Splenda. Makes all salads taste good.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 3, 2004)

does it have a caloric value i actually picked up some a week ago, was going to use it for some marinades for my chicken and turkey breast


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Premo55 said:
			
		

> Jen, maybe you just need to mix some Splenda in it.
> Well that's what I do, at least. My dressing is ACV, paprika and Splenda. Makes all salads taste good.
> 
> Peace.


Chicken   I use the ACV, straight up baby


----------



## OmarJackson (Jun 4, 2004)

> Results: The presence of acetic acid, given as vinegar, significantly *reduced the postprandial glucose (GI=64) and insulin responses* (II=65) to a starchy meal. As judged from lowered paracetamol levels after the test meal with vinegar, the mechanism is probably a *delayed gastric emptying rate*.


aren't this things bad after a workout? don't you want an insulin response and gastric emptying ASAP so nutrients get to the muscles? plus who knows what that acid would do to the delicate creatine and BCAAs some of us take.


----------

